

AWS AutoScale with SPOT instances and dynamic tagging - gansbrest
http://distinctplace.com/infrastructure/2013/12/13/aws-autoscale-with-spot-instances-and-dynamic-tagging/

======
joshstrange
This is very interesting. I recently setup autoscaling(spot)+SQS where the
scaling was based on the queue length. I was able to set it up completely
through AWS's web GUI and have been considering writing a blog article on how
to do something similar. Is this something anyone would be interested in?

